# Impact Gel Saddle Pad



## horselover21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know if the different fenders wear more than others on the impact gel pads? I really want the camo but I'm afraid that it will wear out too fast  And what type of material is the camo? If anyone knows


----------



## horselover21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Anybody?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaceTheMusic (Dec 28, 2012)

I have no clue. But I do know that Impact Gel seems to be a quality brand and I doubt that any of their pads would wear out very quickly unless not properly cared for. 

If you are worried about what type of material it is, you could try to contact Impact Gel and find out.


----------



## horselover21 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you, I think I'm just going to go with the standard leather. It will match the rest of my tack better anyway 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The thing about gel pads is that the gel displaces under pressure. So the exact spots you want the gel to be to provide cushion, is exactly where it isn't.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I own an impact gel saddle pad (just got it)... biggest thing is don't leave it out at the barn if its cold, as the gel will freeze. It doesn't ruin the pad, just isn't a nice feeling on the horse's back. But other than that I love it! And so does my horse!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*Lamb western saddles.....Anyone?*

Ugh, I'm so sorry I accidentally posted my saddle question here, so please ignore the title in bold. 

As for Impact Gels, I love them! I never had one freeze, but all of mine are older versions. If they freeze, that must be something new.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ Its cause you are lucky enough to live in Arizona!!!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

nvr2many said:


> ^^^ Its cause you are lucky enough to live in Arizona!!!



Ha ha! Well, I am in northern Arizona and we do get down into single digits sometimes on cold winter nights. Of course I am not riding in the single digits though! I like it to be above freezing when I ride. :lol:


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had my impact gel pad for 6-7 years now, got it when they first came out, it had held up great and still looks close to new. I have never noticed it freezing before, and up here in alberta, and before that manitoba, it gets pretty darn cold! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I have had my impact gel pad for 6-7 years now, got it when they first came out, it has held up great and still looks close to new. I have never noticed it freezing before, and up here in alberta, and before that manitoba, it gets pretty darn cold! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

so for the double post, me and my phone are having comminication issues ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

I've never had mine freeze... might just be a rumour... who knows (I'm Albertan too!)


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, the hair on the hide of the printed wear leathers will come off. But the part that wears will be (mostly) covered by the fenders of the saddle.

Here's the (visible) wear on mine. I've had it 6 or so years.


----------

